

Apple lost another prototype iPhone, again - devy
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-20099899-37/apple-loses-another-unreleased-iphone-exclusive/

======
mvkel
Got pulled - I'm assuming that means it was a fake and they jumped the gun a
bit?

~~~
kenjackson
It's back now. Maybe had to vet a source or two, but it's back.

------
bjtitus
No links to any kind of source like a police report...seems pretty fishy.

